# Your Home Gym?



## Andrew Green (Apr 19, 2006)

What do your got?  What do you wish you had?  and what do you wish you hadn't believed the infomercial on?


----------



## Henderson (Apr 19, 2006)

Bowflex Ultimate
Proform 765 treadmill


----------



## Hannya (Apr 19, 2006)

I got: a bowflex, one of those crappy bikes where you propel a fan as you go, some ab chair that doesnt work, and one of those oldschool treadmills with the rollers on the bottom.

What I wish I had was a room big enough to hold a bench + assorted freeweights, a treadmill, and a heavy bag. Space is the only thing holding me back atm 

Bowflex is the only thing currently still used :/ I go to the gym mostly though.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Apr 19, 2006)

An Olympic barbell set adding up to 490lbs.
A standard weight set adding to ~185lbs. with a adustable bench accomp.
A ten inch diameter log.
3 inch thick bar.
Dual stack draggin sled.
Dual grip Farmers Walk handles.
A few stones ranging from 100lbs. to roughly 200-250.
Ironmind grippers trainer though 3.  The super master gripper.
A short lever bar.
2 inch wrist roller.
Dexterity balls.
A Rolling Thunder handle.
Block weights (broken dumbbells).
Sledge Hammers.
~550lbs. tire.
Outer Limit Loops.
A whole stack of decks of cards.
Bike.

Man, I have a lot of equipment...that's all I could come up with off the top of my head...I am sure I will think of/see more lying around.

P.S. can see some of it here:  www.geocities.com/nobeltnowrapsnospotters


----------



## Henderson (Apr 19, 2006)

Shirt Ripper said:
			
		

> An Olympic barbell set adding up to 490lbs.
> A standard weight set adding to ~185lbs. with a adustable bench accomp.
> A ten inch diameter log.
> 3 inch thick bar.
> ...


Arnold would be proud!


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Apr 19, 2006)

Treadmill
Free weights
Bosu
Swedish Ball
mats
skipping rope
heavy bags


...not really looking for much else at the moment although an elliptical would be nice for those "bad knee" days.


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 19, 2006)

Olympic weights and a bench (I had a Bowflex and crossbar recently too)
A Gazelle
Ab Doer
A Weider Gym, same as  a Total Gym


----------



## Marginal (Apr 19, 2006)

Wavemaster
100lb heavybag (Currently stuck with a crappy freestanding bag holder that barely keeps the thing upright. Too short and flimsy. What I get for buying on clearance. Want to get a wall mount.)
40lb Everlast heavybag
Cobra Reflex bag
Two 1pood kettlebells
Ab wheel

Don't use my weighted vest much. (Looks too much like I'm wearing a homemade bomb.) Ankle weights are dusty too.


----------



## green meanie (Apr 20, 2006)

Treadmill
Elliptical cycle
A Bench with a lat pull and a leg curl and 400 lbs in free weights
Swedish Ball
Heavy Bag
Jump Rope
Lots of wrestling mat


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 20, 2006)

Bowflex Extreme (limited space, so it fits nicely).


----------



## Drac (Apr 20, 2006)

Yep the Bowflex Ultima and a good hanging heavy bag,..


----------



## Kenpobldr (Apr 20, 2006)

All of this fits in what I consider "my" space in the basement. Apx size of my workout cave is 12x24.

Bowflex XTL (easily folds to practice forms/sets)
Treadmill
Roman chair
Free weights for dumbell/curl bar
Eliptical cycle
Bully Bob
50lb heavy bag
Workout tower
13" TV hung from ceiling

Oh we also have one of those exercise balls that gets mostly used by my kids as something to bounce on.


----------



## mrhnau (Apr 20, 2006)

bench/lat pull machine
around 300 lbs in plate weight
dumbell rack w/ dumbells up to 35lbs
forget what they are called, but long metal bendable rod

wish we had more room... would love an eliptical


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 20, 2006)

Banana bag
speed bag
bench and about 300lbs of free weights I never use
roman chair

Mostly I do pushups and situps of various types.  Do use the roman chair a lot though.
Anyone want the weights?

Jeff


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 20, 2006)

at home:  a clear space for forms, calithstenics and isometrics.  and a bike i ride to work.

at my studio:  that, plus heavy bags


----------



## Sam (Apr 20, 2006)

Two wavemasters a mountain bike and a trampoline. 

I bet I have more fun than you silly guys with your boring iron.


----------



## fireman00 (Apr 20, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> Bowflex Extreme (limited space, so it fits nicely).


 
How limited is your space? low ceiling or small room?  I'm looking to get a Bowflex <something> but I have 6' ceilings in my basement and my wife wouldn't be up for a bowflex in the living room - something about guests having to sit near it.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Apr 20, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> Banana bag


:idunno:


----------



## green meanie (Apr 20, 2006)

Shirt Ripper said:
			
		

> :idunno:


 
If I had to guess I'd say he's talking about the 6' muay thai heavy bag...


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 20, 2006)

What green meanie said.


----------



## mrhnau (Apr 21, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> Two wavemasters a mountain bike and a trampoline.
> 
> I bet I have more fun than you silly guys with your boring iron.



I swear that jumping really high on a big trampoline can be one of the best workouts you can get for your legs! its great! if I had the space I'd love to get one... they are fun and great exercise!


----------



## Sam (Apr 21, 2006)

Its really good too - I used to be a gymnast until 4th grade, but I've had the trampoline forever - and everytime I go on it I do some back tucks and front tucks and stuff - and although I'm not training in gymnastics or anything, I still have some of the more basic skills because I've never stopped doing them.


----------



## Marginal (May 2, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> I bet I have more fun than you silly guys with your boring iron.


 
Hah. I only use the boring iron for drilling.


----------



## JamesYazell (May 2, 2006)

Treadmill, barbells, stability ball, Century hanging classic canvas bag, Everlast freestanding bag, next is an olympic weight bench


----------



## jim777 (Apr 14, 2008)

I hate starting new threads when perfectly good old ones are just lying around :lol:

Anyway, my wife and I both want to get a Bowflex (we actually have a 14' trampoline already  ), and I seem to have found a bargain. So specifically, I'm curious if it's only me that thinks its a bargain.

I have a seller with a 6 month old Bowflex Ultimate 2 (currently $2299 with $200 shipping) with the ab attachement ($199 + $60 shipping) and the accesories pack ($169 + $40 shipping). It's local on eBay, with a 'must pick it up' tag. No problem for me as we're both in Jersey. I pointed out to him that these never seem to bring more that 1100-1200 or so, no matter the age or cost, and he told me I could have it for 1000 even! Seems like a good deal, but am I missing something? Do these actually bring less than that right out of the box used? The same thing new in box would be about 2700 bucks, and my lovely bride told me to do whatever I wanted here.

Any thoughts? We'll both be using it, though only I do MA at the moment. She hits the hour class at Lucille Roberts about 10 times a week when the kids are in school and can't go when they're off.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Apr 14, 2008)

Ive got a flat bench with some adjustable dumbells and also a total gym. I wish I had a bag to work on but I will have one in the future.

B


----------



## Dagney Taggert (Apr 14, 2008)

Russian Ketel Bells.  
Clubbells. 
Running shoes.
Sledgehammer.
But the most important tool, Motivation!


----------



## Tames D (Apr 14, 2008)

A number of you mentioned that you have a Bowflex. But I didn't notice any comments on whether you like it or not and would recommend one. I've been considering buying one. The advertisements are great but a dealbreaker for me would be hearing negative reviews from people that have one.


----------



## jim777 (Apr 15, 2008)

QUI-GON said:


> A number of you mentioned that you have a Bowflex. But I didn't notice any comments on whether you like it or not and would recommend one. I've been considering buying one. The advertisements are great but a dealbreaker for me would be hearing negative reviews from people that have one.


 
That's exactly why I posted yesterday  Most responses are "just get a bench and iron, man", or "join a gym instead" which aren't really all that helpful. I'm currently negotiating a price on an Ultimate 2, so I'll let you know how it is once I get it (if I get it). If it helps, most of the people I've seen who have gotten one and used it liked it immensely. People who don't have them either hate them, think they're a poorly made gimmick, or "know someone who had one" and didn't use it.


----------



## bluekey88 (Apr 17, 2008)

I do not have one.  I work out at my gym with free weights generally.  That being said, anything that gives you resistance will help you get stronger and will help build muscle.  to my thinking, the price for a new bowlfex 9compared to the equivalent amount of weights and an olympic bench) is a bit steep...but Jim777 is looking used.  I also think the bowflex will ahve the problem that a lot o fmachines do, that being a limit to the top amount of weight you can get (weight sets are much more expandable). 

the pros are that the bowlfex, like a lot of machines is a little safer (less of aneed for a spotter with heavier weights), it allows one to do more range of motion work, and it may be easier to switch between certain excercises (so may be better for circuit type training).

I will say that a good friend of mine who is an old power lifter got one and has nothing but good things o say about it.  he used it for a couple of years, although he is getting a free weight set again....he's had nothing but positive things to say about the machine.

peace,
Erik


----------



## newGuy12 (Apr 17, 2008)

I am now going to a weight lifting gym.  It is near where I live, and is cheap, and not too fancy.  This is what I prefer!  

Lifting weights is almost as fun as martial arts.  I am getting stronger and bigger.  It is not that hard to do, apparently.

Now. I go to this gym, and from time to time there will be someone that will give some feedback, unsolicited.  Though they are not my personal trainer, they will give assistance, so I learn. 

Regarding home gyms, if I had the room, I would get this:
http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p...Page=search&searchId=26084870953#ReviewHeader

From the reviews, users say it is as good as Chuck Norris' Total Gym.

I know a body builder who is big as a house!  He told me that the modern day Solo-Flex, which is called Bow-Flex is a superior piece of equipment.  He told me that if it is used, you will get very strong.  It works. 

If found this here, it is a cheaper price:

http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2272094&cp=694003

But again, I prefer to go to the full blown gym.  The people there are always joking around, and so forth.  They are nice people, and in this way I enjoy some social interaction at the same time, which I like.  It is less boring.


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Apr 19, 2008)

newGuy12 said:


> The people there are always joking around, and so forth.  They are nice people, and in this way I enjoy some social interaction at the same time, which I like.  It is less boring.



That's the way forward, less likely to quit when you have people around you for support and conversation.  Boredom is peoples main reason for quitting apparently.


----------



## mtcougar832 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Have:*
Bikes, Running Shoes
Wavemasters (one for the adults and a small one for the kids)
Kicking paddle
Dumbells and bench
Weider Home Gym (giving to a friend - its to big)

*Want:*
The bowflex adjustable dumbells. More bikes :EG:. More space to do forms (will get after the home gym is removed).


----------



## AJPerry (Jun 15, 2008)

Things I don't use:

A leg stretcher for flexability
(I realise now that head kicking is only for sport karate not street fights)

Things I do use:

A variety of Kettle Bells, Heavy Bags, a tractor tyre and a sledge hammer.
(my functional strength and back pain has improved since I quit the expensive gym I used to pay for)


----------



## MilkManX (Jun 26, 2008)

Weight Bench with about 400lbs of weights

Curling bars

Swiss Ball

Jump Rope

100lb Heavy Bag on a stand that also has Speedbag Platform minus the Speedbag lol.(I really need to get one this weekend!)

Exercise Bike

Road Bike

I could also use some 16oz Boxing Gloves for Bag work.


----------



## Kacey (Jun 26, 2008)

Half of my basement is one big room, 11' by 40' - long and narrow, but good for patterns, and open at one end and in the middle for the patterns that require the space - floored with 1" puzzle mats.  I also have a wavemaster and a pair of old mirrored closet doors (free is a great way to decorate), and plans to build and mount a board holder.  I have some free weights, but I almost never use them.  In winter, my bike is on a training stand in the basement too, but in the summer I ride outside.


----------



## Fiendlover (Jun 26, 2008)

a good quality jump rope
6 wrist and ankle weights, 4 that are of good quality
a broken bench
a bunch of rustly weights that went with the bench
a bunch of rusty dumbbells
a squeeze ball in the shape of a bucket of popcorn
and a stand up punching bag that needs either more sand or water to stop from being knocked down with a single kick.  lol

I wish that i had an entire room dedicated to my gym workout and my MA training with working air conditioning and scented candles lol


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 28, 2008)

I have a Chuck Norris total gym.  Someone was giving it away on freecycle so I snagged it.  It's not bad.


----------



## wrc619 (Aug 6, 2008)

I have a weighted jump rope, a heavy bag with a stand, a small weight set, without a bench, a medicine ball, and a weight vest.


----------



## VegasM4 (Sep 13, 2008)

I converted my 2 car garage into a gym.This is what I have:

gym quality Horizon treadmill

Olympic bench that you can adjust for flat or incline,preacher bar attachment,squat rack,and an attachment for leg curls

Plate tree for plates

Approximately 400 lbs of plates (Olympic) weights and Olympic straight bar

EZ curl bar

Numerous Olympic solid steel dumbells of varying weights

steel rack for dumbells

multipurpose adjustable bench

jump rope

medicine ball

hand grips

Everlast heavy bag/speed bag stand

speed bag

100 lbs and 40lbs Everlast heavy bags

Everlast bag gloves

weight lifting gloves and belt

ab trimmer belt

Makiwara for hand conditioning

various martial arts weapons for training 

Stereo system/CD player


----------



## Ninjamom (Sep 13, 2008)

A gym quality treadmill (on loan from a friend who moved, with no room in their new apartment).

A weight tree, 550 lbs of plates, olympic bar, press bench with leg raise/curl attachment, and 4 sets of adjustable dumbells currently set at 20, 25, 35, and 40 lbs (all courtesy of Freecycle)

A rowing machine (set out by someone's trash, marked 'free to a good home')

One of those riding/gliding things ($25 used through the Pennysaver)

My own 9 x 14.5 workout room, with one mirrored wall, equipment storage closet, and recessed ceiling lights so I can practice sword forms (courtesy of my husband).

And yes, between the two of us we use it all.

God bless Freecycle!  God bless recyclers!  God bless the Pennysaver!  God bless friends!  God bless my husband!!!


----------



## Kwanjang (Sep 13, 2008)

I have a power tech (hammer strength home) gym. It is great- completey safe with plates. Really gives a great pump. today was my first leg day (squats) since I hurt my back last Nov., then only recently purchasing my Teeters Hang-up inversion table. Which by the way fixed my low back-so i can torture my legs again. Other equipment is at the school(s)


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Sep 15, 2008)

What I have: 3 sets of hand weights

What I want: treadmill, heavy bag, weight bench, more weights


----------

